# Why Airport Security is Broken



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Interesting article appeared a couple of weeks ago in the WSJ written by the former head of the TSA, acknowledging the organization is "national embarrassment" and does a poor job in maintaining airport security:

*Why Airport Security Is Broken-And How To Fix It*

*Air travel would be safer if we allowed knives, lighters and liquids and focused on disrupting new terror plots. A former head of the Transportation Security Administration, Kip Hawley, on embracing risk.*​​
smallBy KIP HAWLEY​
​​​As former administrator of the TSA, Kip Hawley helped administer the security measures aimed at preventing terror attacks in U.S. airports and on flights. He talks to WSJ's Jessica Vascellaro about his new book, "Permanent Emergency," in which he outlines why airport security needs to change. Photo: AP.​Airport security in America is broken. I should know. For 3½ years-from my confirmation in July 2005 to President Barack Obama's inauguration in January 2009-I served as the head of the Transportation Security Administration.
You know the TSA. We're the ones who make you take off your shoes before padding through a metal detector in your socks (hopefully without holes in them). We're the ones who make you throw out your water bottles. We're the ones who end up on the evening news when someone's grandma gets patted down or a child's toy gets confiscated as a security risk. If you're a frequent traveler, you probably hate us.
More than a decade after 9/11, it is a national embarrassment that our airport security system remains so hopelessly bureaucratic and disconnected from the people whom it is meant to protect. Preventing terrorist attacks on air travel demands flexibility and the constant reassessment of threats. It also demands strong public support, which the current system has plainly failed to achieve.
Full Article:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303815404577335783535660546.html
​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I still say we should just adopt Israels Security policy.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

+1


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

+1 the izzies have real security


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

+1 Not only at our airports but at the border as well. When it comes to the Border I just dont want a fence I want a couple of fences with a field full of bouncing betties and a couple of other goodies as well.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

corsair said:


> +1 Not only at our airports but at the border as well. When it comes to the Border I just dont want a fence I want a couple of fences with a field full of bouncing betties and a couple of other goodies as well.


TSA is a joke, and publicizing adjustments to the system will only encourage those with intent to alter their methods to those we are no longer checking.

I would love to see the day when our gov't actually has the spine to secure our borders. While there will certainly be "home grown" terrorists, what all of these illegal alien sympathizers fail to realize is the security issues created by our unsecured borders and "turn a blind eye" mentality. Islamic terrorists ARE recruiting, and what better target than those who are "seeking a better life"? It's not only Mexicans illegally pouring into our country, nor is is only hard-working, positive-contributing folks. I've said time and time again, WAKE UP, AMERICA! The bastardizations of our "freedoms" will be our demise.

*****


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

TSA sucks ass and should be dissolved. Mrs Deuce forgot a can of Capstun in her purse, got it through Logan's stellar federal agents.. Every airport security checkpoint infuriates me when I'm standing in line, waiting, while Billy Joe Bob finger fucks Slingblade, or that fat fuck Shanequa is on her goddamn cellphone or doing her nails. And I love it when that fucking moron, who can't even recognize her/him self in a fucking mirror, is eye balling my OLN and eye fucking me, and has a look on his/her face like they're trying to figure out basic fucking mathematics.. Ya TSA, good job, way to make a douchebag that was chasing rocks and can't even make change for a dollar a week ago, into a federal fucking agent and put them in charge of my safety.. These jagoffs will jack up a 7 y/o lilly white girl, but let Mullah Omar go by without a second look. Fuck you TSA, keep my fingernail clippers...


----------

